# SWTOR braucht Starke CPU ?



## ItsaGame (11. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich Spiele sehr gerne SWTOR. Habe aber das Problem das meine verwendete Hardware wohl unzureichende Leistung hat.

Ist es in Derartigen Spielen so das die CPU hier sehr Stark beansprucht wird ?

Was für eine CPU sollte man mindstens für SWTOR verwenden ? (ich habe mir die min. und max. System voraussetzungen angeschaut, jene sollen jedoch veraltet sein.)

Ich kenne mich leider noch nicht mit PC's wirklich aus und möchte auf diesem wege beginnen Informationen zu sammeln, um mir dann letzten endes meinen ersten PC für's Spielen selber zu erstellen.

Grüße


----------



## flotus1 (11. August 2016)

Das ist eher ein Fall für eine Kaufberatung. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95
Warum? Wenn du dich wie du sagst (und das glaube ich dir) nicht mit PCs auskennst solltest du nicht versuchen ohne kompetente Hilfestellung eine eigene Konfiguration auf die Beine zu stellen. Das endet in den allermeisten Fällen in katastrophalen Zusammenstellungen, ich rate dingend davon ab um die typischen Anfängerfehler zu vermeiden.

Wichtig wäre dabei dass du diesen Fragebogen ausfüllst, besonders die bereits vorhandene Hardware ist interessant.


> 1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
> 
> 2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
> 
> ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. August 2016)

Aber ganz grundlegend kann man schon sagen, dass MMO-Games  in der Regel ordentlich CPU-Leistung brauchen, damit es auch in den "Hauptstädten" oder bei Raids flüssig läuft. Das liegt an der Menge von NPCs und anderen Spielern, deren Aktivitäten berechnet bzw. dargestellt werden müssen sowie an den großen Arealen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (24. August 2016)

Da ich selber SWTOR spiele (seit Release 2011) kann ich Dir sagen... ein Vierkerner reicht mehr als aus. Meine Frau hat es bis 2015 mit einem Core 2 Quad 9300 non OC in Verbindung mit einer GTS 250 gespielt und es lief sehr stabil auf FHD bei mittleren Details. Seitdem sie meine GTX 560 TI und meinen Phenom II X6 hatte natürlich noch besser und jetzt mit einer GTX 770 und einem leichten OC des Ph. II auf 3,2GHz fest sogar in Ultra sehr sehr flüssig.

Habe mir jetzt für günstiges Geld ein System für's Schlafzimmer zusammengestellt (siehe meine Signatur das untere) und das Spiel läuft sehr flüssig in FHD mal als Tipp zur Kaufberatung.
Aber wie Flotus1 schon schrieb... da ich davon ausgehe das Du dir was neues zusammenschustern willst für das Spiel, geh mal dem von ihm geteilten Link nach und füll den Fragebogen aus.


----------

